# Any Dell coupons or emails



## fredtgreco (Jul 8, 2006)

Did anyone else get a Dell email this past week? I get them periodically, and they usually go right in the delete pile because I am not looking.

Well I did that, and now I need to get ahold of the latest email deal/coupon. If anyone could help me by forwarding a copy to me, I'd be very thankful.

Thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you ever checked out fatwallet.com?

Here's their Dell section:
http://www.fatwallet.com/store.php?store=208

When you sign up for a fatwallet account (free) then you can click through their link and get 3% cash back for your purchases from Dell.

They also have a great Deals forum where folks are always posting really obscure finds and coming up with elaborate price-matching scenarios.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 8, 2006)

Yep. Slickdeals is also a great site. I am crusing them right now. I think there was a coupon in the email, but alas, I deleted it. Hence looking for a kind soul.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2006)

I used to get them too. Was there a specific coupon there? You could always go on one of those forums and ask somebody if they're not using theirs.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 15, 2006)

Dell to Reduce Use of Mail-In Rebates


----------

